# My New Used Van



## Tango

What a long day, the first bus I took I was alone with the driver. He told me stories of his brother who is a refrigeration/AC contractor in the same area as I. He often didn't get paid by the same people who give me a hard time so now he has everyone pay 50% upfront to start any job. He even had elderly people who gave a price of 200$ before he started and once the job was done they'd shove him only 50$ saying it was good enough and fair. He had to bring a few people to court just to get them to pay up. So I'm not alone one single bit!


On the second bus a small chinese man decided to sit with me, his wife in another. Damn it was uncomfortable because I'm the size of a strong man., I should of told him to get another seat. Too bad for him too because he had one of his a$$ cheek in the isle. He was uncomfortable too. On the opposite direction there was a pickup truck on the side of the road pulling a motor home and the truck was totally engulfed in flames. The fire trucks rushing to the scene while miles and miles of traffic at a dead stop.


Once in the city I was the last one off the bus and saw the herd heading toward the large exit sign, I noticed a side door and took a short cut out of the building and got a taxi cab, It was the only taxi hahaha!!! Once at the warehouse I ate my scooby snacks and picked up the van. 


Getting close to the van I saw it was in excellent condition, usually a 10 year old is all rusted and or rotted out. IT HAS SIDE DOORS! I opened the driver door and the new car smell hit me in the face. For a 10 year van it looked brand new! It has ultra low mileage, let's just say it's equivalent to 6 months use compared to a van that does a lot of road driving. The engine oil still golden, only 619 hours on the engine, AC blows ice cold! It’s one of the very few vehicles in my lifetime that has functioning AC. You can figure out I never bought a new vehicle before.... Dash is clean, the faux leather pimples on the steering wheel are still there! I can even plug in my mp3 player and it has a cruise control. 


I paid a lot of money for the van but the frame is in excellent condition. Up here a low hung frame after 13 years is usually rotted through and through if not it's not far away from falling apart depending which area you drive. I ordered a rust proof gun and I’ll be ordering a boatload of rustproofing grease. I will pressure wash the exterior of the frame and use the jetter to clean the rust, salt and mud, then I’ll slobber the rustproofing. The rockers, doors and everything else will be taken apart so I can grease the hell out of them. I have to grease the bastaard and spay at least 40 pounds of grease, winter is coming and lots of salt! I have a medium dent to smooth out and paint and I have to fix some rockers and paint. I also have to seal all the sheet metal below or it's going to rot through real quick.



I'll have to switch tires from my current van in order to pass inspection, the ones on the new van including the spares have fine crackling. It's a shame the threads deep but the bolt pattern of the rims don't match. I'll be looking for another set of used rims.


Should I cut out the roof and install a high top? It won't leave me a lot of capacity to carry extra stuff though maybe 200 pounds more, I'll be at the weight limit with all the stuff I already have.


Here it is!



.


----------



## Dpeckplb

You hit the jackpot bud! Looks like it’s brand new! Just swap over the awd.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> You hit the jackpot bud! Looks like it’s brand new! Just swap over the awd.


It's a jackpot for sure. I've never seen an old truck this clean without too much rust. Did I tell you it has side doors! 

Sadly it would be such a major job cutting the old van up with the AWD, transferring the transmission, driveshaft and changing out all of the front suspension and axle. Then who knows if the engine will bolt up up to the tranny and if the frame would allow it.

I did those things on 4runners when I was a young buck building offroad trucks but back then I could spend all week wrenching between employment.


----------



## The Dane

Congrats on the nice van. Remember to show us your setup when you are done moving in to the new van.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber

So you've been riding the bus to your plumbing jobs?.....LOL



Nice looking van. From what I know about you, mon ami, being handy and all, you'll probably fabricate your own shelves....n'est-ce pas?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

cool, looks good....


----------



## OpenSights

A good customer of mine, a retired engineer, undercoats his vehicles with a 50/50 mix of used motor oil and diesel.

I’ve never seen him drive a rusty vehicle even though he owns some junkyards. 

He’s a colorful character! Turkish, and it would be very inappropriate to quote him here... I don’t think his quotes would be kosher for even Penthouse or Hustler!


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Congrats on the nice van. Remember to show us your setup when you are done moving in to the new van.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk





Tommy plumber said:


> So you've been riding the bus to your plumbing jobs?.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking van. From what I know about you, mon ami, being handy and all, you'll probably fabricate your own shelves....n'est-ce pas?


I'll be transferring my shelves from the other van(which I made in 2017) and tool boxes on a long weed end so I don't miss my small number of jobs during the week. Only issue, is I may get rid of the aluminum partition in the green van. It's not as tough as my plywood partition that's triple bolted to the roof and bracketed and bolted to both seat racks. Also the plywood partition is the take off for the shelves. I will do a few tweaks but not very much.

I will however take out stuff and tools I haven't used, the weight is an issue for the brakes!

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/work-truck-pictures-233/index54/#post1143465



.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> a long weed end so I don't miss my small number of jobs during the week..


Always the best to enjoy it! Lol!


----------



## Debo22

Great looking van, I really like the color. I used to have a GMC Jimmy in that shade of green


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Go to AmericanVan,com 
Look at the Steel Welded Window Screens, to bolt over all those windows
Years ago I had a van like that and put 1/4" plywood and covered the windows
to stop someone from breaking into the Van :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Go to AmericanVan,com
> Look at the Steel Welded Window Screens, to bolt over all those windows
> Years ago I had a van like that and put 1/4" plywood and covered the windows
> to stop someone from breaking into the Van :biggrin:


Those are also for the load in the back doesn’t shift and break the windows from the inside


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Great looking van, I really like the color. I used to have a GMC Jimmy in that shade of green


Based on the pictures before I saw it in person I thought it was really fugly and telling my GF I'd need to paint it another color but in person I actually really like it, it's almost black depending on the sun.

Now I have to make a decision if I'm going to spend thousands of dollars for a large half wrap/sign on the sides or I leave my little puny vista print magnets. Sure a wrap might look super cool but I'm not convinced it'll bring me any revenue.


----------



## Tango

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Go to AmericanVan,com
> Look at the Steel Welded Window Screens, to bolt over all those windows
> Years ago I had a van like that and put 1/4" plywood and covered the windows
> to stop someone from breaking into the Van :biggrin:


I have 3/8 plywood in the windows in the old white van. If you click on the earlier link you can see them. Hopefully they'll fit just right in the new one. It's hard to count all the hours being spent on prepping a plumbing van.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ...if I'm going to spend thousands of dollars for a large half wrap/sign on the sides....



I would keep it simple and go with something a little old fashion. To me at least, the whole wraps seem gimmicky and not what a no-nonsense plumber would have on his van. 



You do plumbing right, keep it simple, don't go over the top. That is what simple van lettering says about you. Not like these flashy plumbing "techs" in polo shirts and whole van wraps that look like they belong at best buy.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I would keep it simple and go with something a little old fashion. To me at least, the whole wraps seem gimmicky and not what a no-nonsense plumber would have on his van.
> 
> 
> 
> You do plumbing right, keep it simple, don't go over the top. That is what simple van lettering says about you. Not like these flashy plumbing "techs" in polo shirts and whole van wraps that look like they belong at best buy.


You had to put the Mark-1 plumbing truck! hahaha a classic! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Yes. I agree a not too busy type of label. In my area they put so much effects and bla bla bla your brain doesn't even comprehend and grasp all the information when you are driving. It has to be simple like the election signs. They are simple for a reason. They drive the point real quick and easily.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> A good customer of mine, a retired engineer, undercoats his vehicles with a 50/50 mix of used motor oil and diesel.
> 
> I’ve never seen him drive a rusty vehicle even though he owns some junkyards.
> 
> He’s a colorful character! Turkish, and it would be very inappropriate to quote him here... I don’t think his quotes would be kosher for even Penthouse or Hustler!



this is what you want to coat the bottom of the truck...cosmoline
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi4rKTw_uHkAhVDh-AKHZETBvIQFjADegQIAhAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FCosmoline&usg=AOvVaw0KFHm7touxncmzLKj2LgF1


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I'll be transferring my shelves from the other van(which I made in 2017) and tool boxes on a long weed end so I don't miss my small number of jobs during the week. Only issue, is I may get rid of the aluminum partition in the green van. It's not as tough as my plywood partition that's triple bolted to the roof and bracketed and bolted to both seat racks. Also the plywood partition is the take off for the shelves. I will do a few tweaks but not very much.
> 
> I will however take out stuff and tools I haven't used, the weight is an issue for the brakes!
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/work-truck-pictures-233/index54/#post1143465
> 
> 
> 
> .





I guess you will be munching out on that long weed end you change them shelves...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
is that a Freudian slip?? what do you really grow in your yard..:glasses:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Great looking van, I really like the color. I used to have a GMC Jimmy in that shade of green



yes a nice green color for the long weed end hes gona have.....:wink:
or his new business..
Tangos canadian weed dispensary..we deliver when others dont....get high on us......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Based on the pictures before I saw it in person I thought it was really fugly and telling my GF I'd need to paint it another color but in person I actually really like it, it's almost black depending on the sun.
> 
> Now I have to make a decision if I'm going to spend thousands of dollars for a large half wrap/sign on the sides or I leave my little puny vista print magnets. Sure a wrap might look super cool but I'm not convinced it'll bring me any revenue.


 I wouldnt wrap it right away, make sure the van is 100% mechanical first..ok so the big question..did you get a good deal at the auction? how much if you bought that truck from a used car lot or private sale?
how many miles have you put on the new/used van? hows it drive?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I guess you will be munching out on that long weed end you change them shelves...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> is that a Freudian slip?? what do you really grow in your yard..:glasses:


long, weed and green all in the same paragraph! Nah nah it's legal! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I wouldnt wrap it right away, make sure the van is 100% mechanical first..ok so the big question..did you get a good deal at the auction? how much if you bought that truck from a used car lot or private sale?
> how many miles have you put on the new/used van? hows it drive?


It depends how you look at it, dealers sell them 16K for 10x the amount of kilometer it has now. They don't sell vans with driver side doors, it's extremely rare.

Then you have private sellers who sell them on average between 8K-11K once again 7x to 11x the amount of kilometers.

In both cases they are usually really rusty and worn.

I paid more than a private seller would but less than from a dealer. So yes I had an extremely good deal. No interests on the purchase either I paid in full.

I drove over 200 km to get home, it drives like a new truck, has tons of power it's a 6 Liter engine, the biggest one they make for that type of van. I did hear pings under the seat so I'm going to pull the driveshaft and see if the U-joints are the culprit.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It depends how you look at it, dealers sell them 16K for 10x the amount of kilometer it has now. They don't sell vans with driver side doors, it's extremely rare.
> 
> Then you have private sellers who sell them on average between 8K-11K once again 7x to 11x the amount of kilometers.
> 
> In both cases they are usually really rusty and worn.
> 
> I paid more than a private seller would but less than from a dealer. So yes I had an extremely good deal. No interests on the purchase either I paid in full.
> 
> I drove over 200 km to get home, it drives like a new truck, has tons of power it's a 6 Liter engine, the biggest one they make for that type of van. I did hear pings under the seat so I'm going to pull the driveshaft and see if the U-joints are the culprit.



what do you mean by " pings"?? do the u joints have zerk fittings? pump them up first before pulling drive shaft, and usually a good push and pull at the u joints will shown worn ones...also if u joints were bad you would get a driveline vibration that changes with speed...I have changed my share of u joints...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what do you mean by " pings"?? do the u joints have zerk fittings? pump them up first before pulling drive shaft, and usually a good push and pull at the u joints will shown worn ones...also if u joints were bad you would get a driveline vibration that changes with speed...I have changed my share of u joints...


I'll have to check more in depth, it could be also a simple ping/click sound where one side of the seat I was sitting on not engaging in the cog. More on monday....


----------



## Master Mark

it is a nice van you got..... 

the only advice I would give you before you start loading it up would be
go and to put up a metal barrier screen on the inside of all the windows...... 

I had to do this for all our e-350 vans we had that had windows just to 
keep the theives at bay.... 

Get the steel mesh like they use in prison buses cause it scares the crap out of the theives with re-call memories of their last trip to prison.....

as far as a wrap,, I have considered it before to go on a 14 foot box van we have but I have decided to just have a couple of large stickers made for both sides of the van something like 4 foot x 24 and its pretty cheap to have them made up and have some extras made for when they wear out someday....

the brighter the colors the better you stand out and are seen...... A yellow sign against that green background would look good too


....


----------



## skoronesa

I used flattened expanded steel with like 1/2" holes on the inside of the rear windows on my camo van. This was done to prevent cargo busting out the window but would also keep out thieves.


On my work van I just used a piece of sheet metal to stop pipes in my rack busting out the rear window. Real cheap and simple if you don't need the light or visibility.










.


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> this is what you want to coat the bottom of the truck...cosmoline
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi4rKTw_uHkAhVDh-AKHZETBvIQFjADegQIAhAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FCosmoline&usg=AOvVaw0KFHm7touxncmzLKj2LgF1


I bought a 91-30 that was packed in that sh!t once. F that stuff! Yeah, perfect condition, but you need to break it down and boil it out, wood and metal!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> I bought a 91-30 that was packed in that sh!t once. F that stuff! Yeah, perfect condition, but you need to break it down and boil it out, wood and metal!



yeah, thats why its so good for rust prevention on the bottom of a truck...just dont roll your body in the stuff while applying....:vs_laugh:
unless you got a bag full of feathers......tarred and feathered.......


----------



## Tango

I went to a humongous scrap yard to find used rims and there must be people buying them all because most of them for any car and truck were pretty much gone. Even the tires were sparse. On the way out I found a pile of rims and got lucky so I picked them up. A savings of 700-800$ compared to new rims!

I had to grind the rust and sand off the paint, I applied fresh paint and put my summer tires from the old van of them to be able to go to the safety check.

Last night and today I took out each disc brake and grinded the crust of rust on them. That truck must of sat for years completely still. This truck was well maintained before they decided to leave this one all alone in the yard, anti seize on the lugs and faces of the disc, tie rods were greased too.


I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the winter tires on rims, they are mud and snow and not really made for ice. It would cost 1050$ for a new set of tires with studs. Fellow snow dwellers, would you keep them and try them out this winter or sell them for 350$ and get a new set? I think it would be futile to try and pick out the tiny rocks in the tiny holes and buy a stud gun.

First picture is what scrap yard rims looked like.
2,3,4 picture during and after.
Last picture are the winter tires that came with the van.


.


----------



## Tango

I realize there are some differences between a 1500 GMC savana and a Chevy express 2500. The brakes are bigger and e-brake isn't badly designed as the Savana. The diff is a lot bigger too, the driveshaft is aluminum. The cab is 3 and 5 inches taller respectively, it will surely sag when I put all the stuff in but maybe not as much as the old van.


After the discs were grinded off and re-installed I drove the truck to the safety check(125$). It failed! She said since it was 14" or more off the ground I needed rear mud flaps. I rushed back home and tore out the flaps from the old van and installed them. I went for a second visit and I got the approved decal and paperwork.

The van can now officially be driven. Well not until tomorrow when I plate it. That's going to be another 600$, ouch!

I have to clean out the garage, and be ready to switch out the shelves in 2 weeks on the long thanksgiving weekend. I bet nothing is going to fit.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I guess the chain is to keep your neighbor from helping himself to the tires? lol


sell them and buy what you need to drive safely in the winter..one of my buddies upstate has 2 sets of tires for his 4 x 4 truck, the winter tires all have studs in them...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I guess the chain is to keep your neighbor from helping himself to the tires? lol
> 
> 
> sell them and buy what you need to drive safely in the winter..one of my buddies upstate has 2 sets of tires for his 4 x 4 truck, the winter tires all have studs in them...


Ok I'll sell the winter tires and sell the extra set of summer tires that came with the van. It'll cut the bill in half.

Yep the chain is for the neighbor. When I took a taxi the other day the driver knew that house, he said yeah I've known that house for 20 years that's a crack house....Now that I think about it I saw his girlfriend the other day and she looked like a a real zombie, her faced cooked dead from meth, I think she moved out too. But still he needs to go! It's too bad the welfare family moved out they weren't smart but they were good people.

Speaking of which I have to swap the batteries in the motion sensors right now. I just ordered 2 more of them too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Ok I'll sell the winter tires and sell the extra set of summer tires that came with the van. It'll cut the bill in half.
> 
> Yep the chain is for the neighbor. When I took a taxi the other day the driver knew that house, he said yeah I've known that house for 20 years that's a crack house....Now that I think about it I saw his girlfriend the other day and she looked like a a real zombie, her faced cooked dead from meth, I think she moved out too. But still he needs to go! It's too bad the welfare family moved out they weren't smart but they were good people.
> 
> Speaking of which I have to swap the batteries in the motion sensors right now. I just ordered 2 more of them too.


 you need todo this...not on your GF but neighbor..


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...operty-drone&usg=AOvVaw3r30TjSkfp77XWbq-afndX


----------



## Tango

As I'm starting to remove the interior panels of the van I decided to drop the idea of the fluid film type stuff(33-66$) that I already bought and decided to buy a 5 gallon of cosmoline 342 directly from the manufacturer.

Price tag is 303$ USD and will be around 500$ CAD once all fees and exchange rate are added up.


----------



## chonkie

Congrats, that's a nice looking van. Could start a party limo service on the side with a few well placed disco balls and a couch. :vs_laugh:

That cosmoline stuff is no joke. I bought my 91 Nissan 300zx from a private seller that didn't drive it much, I had the displeasure of being the person that had to remove the 7 year old layer of cosmoline with embedded dirt that covered the entire engine bay. That took me a few days of really tough work to get probably 95% of it off. There's still some crevices with it packed in there. The dealership was supposed to remove it after the cars were shipped here from overseas, but the guy I bought mine from had them specifically not remove it for some odd reason.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> As I'm starting to remove the interior panels of the van I decided to drop the idea of the fluid film type stuff(33-66$) that I already bought and decided to buy a 5 gallon of cosmoline 342 directly from the manufacturer.
> 
> Price tag is 303$ USD and will be around 500$ CAD once all fees and exchange rate are added up.


 try this place...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...trial-grade/&usg=AOvVaw2YCofVERmDgE9FmI9S-6pS


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> try this place...





chonkie said:


> Congrats, that's a nice looking van. Could start a party limo service on the side with a few well placed disco balls and a couch. :vs_laugh:
> 
> That cosmoline stuff is no joke. I bought my 91 Nissan 300zx from a private seller that didn't drive it much, I had the displeasure of being the person that had to remove the 7 year old layer of cosmoline with embedded dirt that covered the entire engine bay. That took me a few days of really tough work to get probably 95% of it off. There's still some crevices with it packed in there. The dealership was supposed to remove it after the cars were shipped here from overseas, but the guy I bought mine from had them specifically not remove it for some odd reason.


Thanks chonkie the cat sure was curious about the party van!

It's exactly there where I ordered the cosmoline. I'll be spraying inside the frame rails and out, inside rocker panels and doors and under the floor of the cargo bay. There is no need to go nuts and spray that everywhere, I know exactly where trucks rot out.


I'm taking a coffee break at the moment. I've removed the plastic panels and I had to drill and grind out all the rivets. I'm removing the felt under the floor mat or else it'll absorb all the water from a busted water heater. Pulling piece of felt off with that glue is driving me nuts.

I'll use the mini jetter to wash inside the doors after I'm done removing the felt and I'll try to wash inside the frame and under the truck.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

those arent plastic rivets..they pull out with a simple cheap tool, and if your careful you can reuse them or buy new ones .....
https://www.amazon.com/Tresalto-Aut...way&sprefix=door+panel+removal,aps,162&sr=8-4


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

what are you gona use to spray the cosmoline with?
do you have harbor freight tools in canada?


this works great...
https://www.harborfreight.com/engine-cleaning-gun-68290.html


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> those arent plastic rivets..they pull out with a simple cheap tool, and if your careful you can reuse them or buy new ones .....
> https://www.amazon.com/Tresalto-Aut...way&sprefix=door+panel+removal,aps,162&sr=8-4





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what are you gona use to spray the cosmoline with?
> do you have harbor freight tools in canada?
> 
> 
> this works great...
> https://www.harborfreight.com/engine-cleaning-gun-68290.html



On one side it was plastic plugs all the other doors were factory aluminum rivets. Same exact thing on my old van. I'll do like my old van and put metal screws. It's so much easier to take the panel off to fix stuff and grease the locks and mechanism behind it.


We don't have Harbor freight but a Princess Auto which is way way more impressive. 





I bought a real rust spray gun off amazoon. I tried it out today with water to test it out and I had to grind the pin shorter that closes the air pressure, it just kept on spraying after releasing the trigger! 

https://www.amazon.ca/Unknown-Rust-...=1569623199&sprefix=rust+proof,aps,148&sr=8-2


Anyway I turn around and the cat had to do cat things...


.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt wrap it right away, make sure the van is 100% mechanical first..ok so the big question..did you get a good deal at the auction? how much if you bought that truck from a used car lot or private sale?
> how many miles have you put on the new/used van? hows it drive?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends how you look at it, dealers sell them 16K for 10x the amount of kilometer it has now. They don't sell vans with driver side doors, it's extremely rare.
> 
> Then you have private sellers who sell them on average between 8K-11K once again 7x to 11x the amount of kilometers.
> 
> In both cases they are usually really rusty and worn.
> 
> I paid more than a private seller would but less than from a dealer. So yes I had an extremely good deal. No interests on the purchase either I paid in full.
> 
> I drove over 200 km to get home, it drives like a new truck, has tons of power it's a 6 Liter engine, the biggest one they make for that type of van. I did hear pings under the seat so I'm going to pull the driveshaft and see if the U-joints are the culprit.
Click to expand...

It’s a 2011 right? My ‘11 extended actually had a serviceable driveshaft. My buddies 03 extended has covered u joints, those go out the thing is screwed. 
I actually just picked up a auction vehicle yesterday. I bought a city owned 99’ F-550 dump for 4500$. Its got a few things that need worked out. It’s amazing how fast salt eats stuff out, it’s on it’s second box, this one made in 07 and I’ll have to do some metal work on it this winter when it’s not in high demand.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> It’s a 2011 right? My ‘11 extended actually had a serviceable driveshaft. My buddies 03 extended has covered u joints, those go out the thing is screwed.
> I actually just picked up a auction vehicle yesterday. I bought a city owned 99’ F-550 dump for 4500$. Its got a few things that need worked out. It’s amazing how fast salt eats stuff out, it’s on it’s second box, this one made in 07 and I’ll have to do some metal work on it this winter when it’s not in high demand.


I just replaced the U-joint in the old van about 2-3 weeks ago, it was easy except for removing the bolts holding the clips. Some numbnut rounded them off a little bit. My socket extractor didn't have enough room so I had to grind the corners of it, torch the bolts and hammer the socket in place quickly to be able to spin it half a turn, screw it back in or the socket would jam and hope the wrench would get it out.

The van is 2010. I did find some rust starting inside one of the doors but all the others and rockers are still like new. I really stumbled on a miracle. I will have to fix the front of the hood, there's deep pits, and some paint that have peeled off and other few spots where it started to bubble on the rockers.

GM has a really hard time with paint sticking to the metal, My old van and many I see have peeling paint. The other 2009's the rockers had holes through and through and a lot of paint had chipped out.


----------



## Dpeckplb

It’s a issue with the prepping process. I blew paint off the hood and rockers with the power washer.


----------



## Tango

I took the tires off from the rims, sanded the paint off and grinded the rust. I spray painted professional black enamel paint. I used this paint because it's the best paint against rust, I layered it thick and th color black hides more rust than silver. I brought them for installation of new studded winter tires this afternoon. 

The guy asked how much pressure in them, I yelled out above the noise 80 psi. He said what?? NO!!! Another guy and went to check the door decal and confirmed it. He was afraid to put that much pressure in there, he was cringing.

Before the safety check last week I put a pressure gauge to test out the spare and I hadn't realized how much pressure was in there the gauge literally blew up in pieces with the spring flopping on the ground. The pressure gauge max reading was 50psi. I need to take it off and grind the rust off. That one is going to be a biatch because its way more rusted.


Winter tires check!



.


----------



## CaptainBob

80 psi pretty typical 16" tires 10 ply load range E on 3/4 and 1 ton vans.

I've worked out of a few trucks in the past running 19.5 tires at 110 psi.

Nice van by the way Tango should work good for you.


----------



## Tango

Hopefully I can shoot the cosmoline soon and it won't be too cold, it's still on it's way from California and tonight we are hitting our first freeze temperature.

I already started to heat the cat house and she's inside it a good portion of the day.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Hopefully I can shoot the cosmoline soon and it won't be too cold, it's still on it's way from California and tonight we are hitting our first freeze temperature.
> 
> I already started to heat the cat house and she's inside it a good portion of the day.





heat it up in a water bath on the BBQ, put some in a gallon container in a big pot of water so no flame directly on the cosmoline...


----------



## justme

I can't imagine doing all this work to get a van ready. Just bought a 2018 Chevy 3500 with 33,000 miles for 23k out the door. It already had the bulk head so we just had to pull the shelves, sewer crane and rack off the old van to install on the new van. Everything you did looks good but a lot work.


----------



## Tango

justme said:


> I can't imagine doing all this work to get a van ready. Just bought a 2018 Chevy 3500 with 33,000 miles for 23k out the door. It already had the bulk head so we just had to pull the shelves, sewer crane and rack off the old van to install on the new van. Everything you did looks good but a lot work.


That's what it takes to be a Canadian, prices are so high I have to hustle, bob and and weave and save anyway I can. Like I said I'm not going to work everyday just to pay for a new truck, it's money out the window. I have the time, knowledge and expertise to do it my self and I'm saving a ton of money. Just the rims I saved 2400$ by buying an extra set from the bone yard and refinishing all 9 of them.

By rustproofing the truck it should last me at least 15 years.

Your 3500 if it's a cube van in our currency it would be around 37 000$ from a dealer plus taxes for a total of 42 500$. Add new a new set of wheels and rims add another 2000$.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> heat it up in a water bath on the BBQ,  put some in a gallon container in a big pot of water so no flame directly on the cosmoline...


I usually boil some water on the stove, take it off and warm up spray cans of rubberized undercoating. I leave them inside the house until I'm ready to spray.


----------



## Tango

Today I had a little time in the afternoon so I painted the spare rim and started to pressure wash the under carriage. Looks like the paint there was fumed on as it stripped off with the washer.


Next I used the mini jetter to clean out the interior of the frame rails, you should of seen the muddy water coming out at the end. Mud is probably worse than salt in rotting out the frame just where it raises above the axle, exactly where the jetter is entering the frame.

I then started to wash inside the doors and I noticed paint flaking off to reveal rust spots. I'll remove the rubber trims around the doors another day and clean underneath.

That's it for today.


.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I’ve got two sets of steel wheels that need some paint slopped on them. I’m going through a similar thing. I purchased a 4500$ 99’ F-550 dump with the big 7.3 Diesel. Only needed a power steering pump to replace the new Dorman that belongs in the trash. Guy was selling it cheap because he was told by a mechanic the rear main was gone and it’d be a 6000$ fix. Had he had a second opinion he’d known it was just a bad seal on the turbo pedestal, 30$ and 2 hour repair.


----------



## Tango

Here's for those who wonder why we rustproof our vehicles up north. I took this today. I can bet you his frame is eaten in half and it's only a matter of time when it breaks in half. He probably paints it every other week with a paint roller to hide the rust.


.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Here's for those who wonder why we rustproof our vehicles up north. I took this today. I can bet you his frame is eaten in half and it's only a matter of time when it breaks in half. He probably paints it every other week with a paint roller to hide the rust.
> 
> 
> .


Ford E-Series all rot out in the same spot, along the rocker and behind the rear tire.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Back in 1982 I brought a 69 GMC passenger van, every time that I went
to work underneath it was rusted and frozen bolts,nuts & fittings
this was in SO. CALIF, high and dry :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Ford E-Series all rot out in the same spot, along the rocker and behind the rear tire.


My GMC Savana is the same as in the pictures except I fiber glassed the rockers, fenders and doors and under, even the step to get in front is rotted out. On the passenger side I redid The whole bottom door from scratch. Even my back doors were gone 3" and redone. I probably spent 160 hours redoing all that.

I hate rust, I hate salt, and condensation to kill metal.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford E-Series all rot out in the same spot, along the rocker and behind the rear tire.
> 
> 
> 
> My GMC Savana is the same as in the pictures except I fiber glassed the rockers, fenders and doors and under, even the step to get in front is rotted out. On the passenger side I redid The whole bottom door from scratch. Even my back doors were gone 3" and redone. I probably spent 160 hours redoing all that.
> 
> I hate rust, I hate salt, and condensation to kill metal.
Click to expand...

My former master that I bought out had a 03’ Extended 3500 Express that was the first vehicle he ever bought brand new, he put 3 body jobs into it over the course of 16 years and 500,000 miles. Those 6.0’s are strong motors.


----------



## Tango

Just got my 5 gallon rustproofing pail today... Maybe tomorrow afternoon I'll be able to spray a little bit if I don't get a third call. 

Price tag : 520$


.


----------



## Tango

I had only 2 hours to play around with this stuff. I removed the door weather stripping and tried to spray inside the doors and the spray was really bad and narrow. I thought it was the spray gun I had purchased. The manufacturer stated it was to be used in any temperature, well duh they are in baking lizard country (california)! After a while I decided to boil some water and put a gallon to warm up. It worked much better. Midway through a canister I had to use the heat gun to warm up the remaining half. I put a ton of it in the door folds as you can see in the last picture!

Doing the whole truck is going to take several sessions. I have to replace the blind tube, way too soft and not long enough for the frame rails.

You do have to put an organic vapor mask for this strong volatile stuff!


.


----------



## Tango

Today I had 2 1/2 hours to work on the rust proofing. I checked yesterday's job and I'm happy to say it feels like wax. It's a good thing because it won't wash off and it's probably safe if you rub your clothes in it. I made sure my water was boiling and heated the cosmoline before I started. I kept the drum in the garage and filled a smaller container and it was almost as slow as molasses.

The problem with the spray gun is that when you pull the trigger only a little comes out and 8 or 10 seconds later the full spray comes on, it's freaking annoying and it cause drips and over spray. I did a second coat in the side and back doors, I put some all around the bottom edge inside the cargo area and sprayed the spare wheel. I took out the plastic driver step and sprayed there too because that's another place where it rots.

I tried the blind spray and it worked for the front doors and hood but its too thick. So in order to be volatile mist for the inside frame and rockers where it will be the most important. I will try to dilute it with 5% paint thinner and go from there. I intend to do at least 3 coats in there so a full day of drying time between each coat. Tomorrow I have no work lined up so I will have to buy a longer and stiffer tube. I hope I don't get called because it takes 45 minutes to clean up, rinse the gun and all the spray tubes with paint thinner and put everything back in the garage.



.


----------



## Tango

While vacuuming the cargo area I realized even more this truck had it easy! I think I found what it was used for. I found a bunch of coffee stirring sticks and plastic cutlery so I assume it carried a few sandwiches and coffee and not much else.


----------



## Tango

I can see now, all garages fake rust proofing when they say it'll be ready in 1-2 hours! It's true they don't use the same product and don't do it like they should.

As you can see in the first pic the truck was sitting unused so much so rust patterns emerged.

I spent about 20 hours putting 2 coats from the back to the front wheels and one coat in front. I used about 3/4 of the 5 gallon pail. I finally fined tuned the spray pattern. Cosmos' website sucks because they don't say how to shoot it, no hints what so ever. At first I used hot water to warm the product then I switched to using the heat gun to the canister. The heat gun finally burnt out after years of service. The trick to having a liquid form it to dilute it with paint thinner and to heat the canister with the torch. Once it starts to smoke and you can't touch it with your bare hands it's time to shake that mother to mix it good. Then even cold it can be spayed on easily.

Be ready to be drenched in that stuff and ruin your clothes, it drips a lot especially when you blind spay the rockers and inside frame. Even the spray went through the brand new filters and my nostrils became waxy.

Tomorrow I'm starting to switch out shelves.


.


----------



## Tango

Another long day! Last night while getting the cat from the enclosure I heard this meowing, a little cat crying out, it was obvious it was in distress and it was either lost or abandoned. I gave him food and went to bed.

During the day I could hear it cry but he would shy away and wouldn't go in the cage I set up. Anyway as I'm working I realized I had purchased the wrong thickness of plywood, I took a chance to go and pick some up and hoped my tools wouldn't be missing when I came back because most of the stuff from the van was on the deck.

I removed the aluminum partition that came with the van and I installed the plywood one I already had. Even my old custom brace fit the new van. I am however redoing a lot of wood panels with plywood, I had almost no money back then and used a lot of OSB. Ever wonder where I store my step ladder? It took me months to come up with this idea so it wouldn't be in the way. I do have to find a way to store extension cords, I hate them with a passion, 
just like balls they're always in the way! :biggrin:

At 2pm it started to rain so I pulled a bunch of tarps. I finally caught the little orange cat in the cage at 6 pm. I put my cat inside and let the little guy in the enclosure for the night until I can catch him in the cage again and bring him to the spca tomorrow at noon.

Bonus picture, Gotta watch the cat all the time doing shenanigans....

I'm beat.


.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Another long day! Last night while getting the cat from the enclosure I heard this meowing, a little cat crying out, it was obvious it was in distress and it was either lost or abandoned. I gave him food and went to bed.
> 
> During the day I could hear it cry but he would shy away and wouldn't go in the cage I set up. Anyway as I'm working I realized I had purchased the wrong thickness of plywood, I took a chance to go and pick some up and hoped my tools wouldn't be missing when I came back because most of the stuff from the van was on the deck.
> 
> I removed the aluminum partition that came with the van and I installed the plywood one I already had. Even my old custom brace fit the new van. I am however redoing a lot of wood panels with plywood, I had almost no money back then and used a lot of OSB. Ever wonder where I store my step ladder? It took me months to come up with this idea so it wouldn't be in the way. I do have to find a way to store extension cords, I hate them with a passion,
> just like balls they're always in the way! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/biggrin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> At 2pm it started to rain so I pulled a bunch of tarps. I finally caught the little orange cat in the cage at 6 pm. I put my cat inside and let the little guy in the enclosure for the night until I can catch him in the cage again and bring him to the spca tomorrow at noon.
> 
> Bonus picture, Gotta watch the cat all the time doing shenanigans....
> 
> I'm beat.
> 
> 
> .


I thought I was the only person who put a false floor in the van for storage.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> I thought I was the only person who put a false floor in the van for storage.


Only for the step ladder, it's just a compartment. Here take a look.

Anyway I redid 70% of the shelves on the left side to better fit the side contours. In the afternoon I decided to forego the top part of the shelves for now because I'm running out of time for Tuesday's job. I can do them better when I have free time.

When I got up I was happy to see the kitten had used the cat house because when I went to bed he was on the catwalk and it was raining. He was starting to get used to see me and I would of tamed him in a couple of days but I had to use the trap again with baited canned food. I brought him to the humane society so he can have his eyes checked out by the vet and get a new home. Poor little cat but he'll be okay. Stupid people who abandon kittens and cats, they don't realize they'll die in the winter. A good bash with a shovel would make them think straight.


.


----------



## Tango

Anyone want an aluminum Savana/Express partition? I Just checked the price and its over 800$. I better store it in the garage tonight. It breaks down in pieces. :smile:


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Anyone want an aluminum Savana/Express partition? I Just checked the price and its over 800$. I better store it in the garage tonight. It breaks down in pieces. <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/smile.png" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


I couldn’t give one away for free. I ended up getting tired of moving it and threw it in the Kiwanis clubs scrap metal bin. I didn’t realize how high the fuel filler neck is on the short wheelbase van.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> I couldn’t give one away for free. I ended up getting tired of moving it and threw it in the Kiwanis clubs scrap metal bin. I didn’t realize how high the fuel filler neck is on the short wheelbase van.


That's what I'm thinking too. It's tough to sell stuff, it takes forever to sell tires and rims and you have to put them real low. What price would you put?


----------



## Master Mark

Your wood work looks good, but I think you have made a slight mistake with your remodel of the new van.... nothing major but something to think about.....

you should install a false floor in 3/4 plywood in the van that would allow you to throw at least 4 10 foot lengths of 3 inch pvc or 4 inch pvc into the van from the back door....

we did this in all of our E350 vans over the years and it always worked out great being able to carry 40 feet of 3, 2, and 1 1/2 and smaller sized copper pipe all put inside each other.... it made it much easier than trying to foool around putting a rack on top the van to carry the stuff when you needed it.....

of course other stuff can be thrown under the false floor like toilet augers , 
shovels , spades and other things....

we also had room for a false area under the floor board by the side doors to put some fitting trays inside the side door..... 4 lengths of 3 inch pvc does not take up that much room sideways... 

we used a 2x6 for the height of the floor so you could do a 4 inch pipe but the use of 4 inch is a rare thing so that pipe got shop worn over time

of course you might have to cut a hole through that dividing wall you just put up but we just measured and made a stopper box that sat in the front area to contain the pipes and keep them from moving any further forward......


also if you make that false floor the lower bin at the floor will end up becoming a bin for 3, 2 and 1 1/2 pvc fittings because it became a handy dandy place to store the stuff you used the most.....the 2x6 rail you would have to put in to hold the floor will also keep the fittings corralled into place......

just something to think about before you get too far along. and cant back out...


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Tango said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. It's tough to sell stuff, it takes forever to sell tires and rims and you have to put them real low. What price would you put?


Do you have Craigs List there that is a good place to List your Partition,
or also E-Bay ? :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

@Master Mark


My setup stayed exactly the same from the old van. A false floor would not leave me enough room to get in or out, it's already very cramped and low. I will look into getting an add on high top if the prices aren't ridiculous.

I store my pipes on the side, it works for me. I don't need more than that and I have enough in there for months.

I had to improvise a quick rain shelter on the weekend. I need to get one of those 10' quick tent.


.


----------



## Tango

Today I swapped the door locks...



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Today I swapped the door locks...
> 
> 
> 
> .







You need a roof tube or three for pipe storage.














.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You need a roof tube or three for pipe storage.
> 
> .



I have storage already, check the above post. Plus it makes impossible to remove snow. I'm not one of those idiots who drive with an igloo on top. It's dangerous when that stuff flies off on the highway and hefty fine too.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> @Master Mark
> 
> 
> My setup stayed exactly the same from the old van. A false floor would not leave me enough room to get in or out, it's already very cramped and low. I will look into getting an add on high top if the prices aren't ridiculous.
> 
> I store my pipes on the side, it works for me. I don't need more than that and I have enough in there for months.
> 
> I had to improvise a quick rain shelter on the weekend. I need to get one of those 10' quick tent.
> 
> 
> .



Oh... that works great too,,, did not see the pipe rack on the side.... Now all you got to do is start using real PVC pipe instead of that black crappy stuff...


----------



## Tango

Today all I got were tire kickers callers and phone idiots. Like this woman who rented an apartment, the landlord didn't want to fix the bath faucet so she called me so I could go give her a free estimate. I'm not going into details but tenants always argue the law with me, why argue when then don't even know the name of that law. Then a landlord who wanted a job done and wouldn't be there... They always say it's too expensive.

Anyway I spent the entire day removing the lights from the old van, soldering some electronic $hit,modifying the stupid battery terminal so I could add a connection, fish the wire through double layers of firewall rubber boots and so on, fishing that wire in the firewall was tough.


Finally at last I have some lights!

.


----------



## Tango

After installing the lights I took a coffee break and kicked myself in the butt to push on, I was so damn tired and all I wanted was to take a nap. I pulled the back up camera from the old van then it started to rain so I took out the patio umbrella. Half the time I was working outside the dry zone.

I had to make another hole for the switch, solder some wires, take the outside trim off, take out the rear light, fish the cable, drill holes, mount the monitor etc. I slapped a new piece of rubber on top of the camera to prevent ice buildup and I'll trim it another day.



.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t give one away for free. I ended up getting tired of moving it and threw it in the Kiwanis clubs scrap metal bin. I didn’t realize how high the fuel filler neck is on the short wheelbase van.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking too. It's tough to sell stuff, it takes forever to sell tires and rims and you have to put them real low. What price would you put?
Click to expand...

What is the one you have worth new? 
The Adrian steel one I had was worth 600$ new so I put it on for 300 then dropped it to 150 until I got pissed off with moving it and tripping on it in the shop and threw it in the scrap pile.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> What is the one you have worth new?
> The Adrian steel one I had was worth 600$ new so I put it on for 300 then dropped it to 150 until I got pissed off with moving it and tripping on it in the shop and threw it in the scrap pile.


On amazon canada it was around 890$ and on the US one it was 800$USD. I listed it for 350$


----------



## Tango

Last week I got a remote starter and door locks, it's marvelous, no need to use the key 20 times a day.

I finally finished fabricating and installing my salt flaps, most people down south would say mud flaps. I made custom ones to help against snow/salt corrosion :wink:

Anyway I bought half a sheet of 1/8" aluminum and cut rectangles. I found out the lower portion of the front fenders were fiberglass. In the morning there were snowflakes dropping from the sky, This is the second time in one week. Then I had to do 3 of them in the cold rain in the afternoon, not fun so I decided to put on the new winter studded tires and grease the all the zerks behind the wheels while I was at it.

I might even put rubber strips under the rockers to help against salt corrosion. If it's too much work then I'll drop the idea.

Winter is coming!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

there is a reason they make mud/salt flaps out of flexible plastic or rubber and you will find out soon enough....


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> there is a reason they make mud/salt flaps out of flexible plastic or rubber and you will find out soon enough....


The ones sold on the market aren't large and tall enough inside the wheel well and impossible to screw in the fenders while leaving a lot of spray out back. I was thinking something about cutting the bottom a few inches and install rubber.

The mud flaps on the old van are so stiff that if it caught on something they wouldn't bend either.

It's a work in progress.


----------



## Venomthirst

Congrats on new vsn looks like it's been a journey and you've customized it to your liking...

Those Van's are the tradesmens standard for a reason and I like them alot... better than the cube van I drive now


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> there is a reason they make mud/salt flaps out of flexible plastic or rubber and you will find out soon enough....





He'll pull out of a gravel driveway and think he's getting shot at!!!!


I have nankang mudstars on the camo van and 1" washed in my driveway. Some of them hang to like 50mph!!! I about pooped myself the other day!!:surprise:












.


----------



## OpenSights

When I got my cube, it had mud flaps in front of the rear tires.:blink: they had actually wore groove 4” deep from rubbing on the tires! I cut them short and installed a set behind the tires. Had to cut a chunk out for the exhaust, but much better now.

Oh, and I discovered a small leak when filling up. Not sure what it is. Tasted like oil, but seems to be coming from the radiator. Didn’t taste like trans fluid. I checked the oil and it’s still full, didn’t check the trans. I’ll have to drop it off sometime this week.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> He'll pull out of a gravel driveway and think he's getting shot at!!!!
> 
> 
> I have nankang mudstars on the camo van and 1" washed in my driveway. Some of them hang to like 50mph!!! I about pooped myself the other day!!:surprise:
> 
> .


I'm not understanding that one?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I'm not understanding that one?





Those aluminum mudflaps are bytchin. But I think what he was referring to is that they will sound like a rapid fire bb gun on a sheet of metal.


The tires often pick up and sling larger than dirt stuff like small stones or in my case really big small stones. When the 1" stone from my driveway finally flings out of the tread of my tires it sometimes hits so forcefully below me that I get scared.


Obviously your tire tread isn't as deep but it will happen. I wouldn't worry about noise. In his case, if it's too loud than he's too old!!!! :biggrin: Just turn up the rock and roll and it will drown out the rocks as they roll of you're mudflaps.


















.


----------



## Dpeckplb

OpenSights said:


> When I got my cube, it had mud flaps in front of the rear tires.<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/blink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Blink" class="inlineimg" /> they had actually wore groove 4” deep from rubbing on the tires! I cut them short and installed a set behind the tires. Had to cut a chunk out for the exhaust, but much better now.
> 
> Oh, and I discovered a small leak when filling up. Not sure what it is. Tasted like oil, but seems to be coming from the radiator. Didn’t taste like trans fluid. I checked the oil and it’s still full, didn’t check the trans. I’ll have to drop it off sometime this week.


If it’s a Chevy check the oil cooler connections.


----------



## OpenSights

Dpeckplb said:


> If it’s a Chevy check the oil cooler connections.


It’s a Chevy, 97, from what I’ve been told the first year of the vortec v8. Constant light issues, like most Chevys. 

I’m taking today off, hopefully. Going to do a bunch of errands today. Stopping by the mechanics is one. If it’s just tightening a fitting, they won’t charge me. I work for them, they work for me and they get plenty of referral business.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> What is the one you have worth new?
> The Adrian steel one I had was worth 600$ new so I put it on for 300 then dropped it to 150 until I got pissed off with moving it and tripping on it in the shop and threw it in the scrap pile.


I sold it 2 days ago, an electrician was setting up another van for a new employee, he had bought shelves the same day. He was amazed at all the stuff I carry compared to them.

I was also amazed at the low cut throat rates he was providing. He was amazed at my price too, difference is he has commercial clients with more volume at 5 employees.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the one you have worth new?
> The Adrian steel one I had was worth 600$ new so I put it on for 300 then dropped it to 150 until I got pissed off with moving it and tripping on it in the shop and threw it in the scrap pile.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it 2 days ago, an electrician was setting up another van for a new employee, he had bought shelves the same day. He was amazed at all the stuff I carry compared to them.
> 
> I was also amazed at the low cut throat rates he was providing. He was amazed at my price too, difference is he has commercial clients with more volume at 5 employees.
Click to expand...

that didn’t take long! I find electricians never have a abundance of materials on their truck. He could be like the electrician that the company that owns my moms drug store building hires. His hourly rate might be low but the materials are hiked up 70%. I was there the other day to change a eyewash tap in the pharmacy, he was saying oh what’s that install worth 1000$? I’m like nope they supplied. So labour. He laughed and says this ballast for the light is 1000$ installed. These ballasts are 900$. The same ones are at the hardware store on a shelf for 90$.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> that didn’t take long! I find electricians never have a abundance of materials on their truck. He could be like the electrician that the company that owns my moms drug store building hires. His hourly rate might be low but the materials are hiked up 70%. I was there the other day to change a eyewash tap in the pharmacy, he was saying oh what’s that install worth 1000$? I’m like nope they supplied. So labour. He laughed and says this ballast for the light is 1000$ installed. These ballasts are 900$. The same ones are at the hardware store on a shelf for 90$.


That electrician was dirt cheap, I wonder how he can stay in business. He said his mark up was 35% and he charges 10$/hr more than what the employee costs him. It may be BS but I doubt it, his jaw dropped literally when I told him my prices and markup. I also said if I lower them like the other companies in the winter I'd be bankrupt.

Volume isn't always the key to make good profits.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> That electrician was dirt cheap, I wonder how he can stay in business. He said his mark up was 35% and he charges 10$/hr more than what the employee costs him. It may be BS but I doubt it, his jaw dropped literally when I told him my prices and markup. I also said if I lower them like the other companies in the winter I'd be bankrupt.
> 
> Volume isn't always the key to make good profits.





make every job count..your pricing is not what you sell your company on, you sell on the quality work and professionalism, and the higher cost is an investment for the customer not a cost...you explain a hack can cause thousands in damage and has no insurance, while you put the customer at ease by having insurance and would fix any damage if any damage was to occur...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> make every job count..your pricing is not what you sell your company on, you sell on the quality work and professionalism, and the higher cost is an investment for the customer not a cost...you explain a hack can cause thousands in damage and has no insurance, while you put the customer at ease by having insurance and would fix any damage if any damage was to occur...


I know that perfectly well, he didn't though. Also he does commercial and over in that province it's a free for all, licencing doesn't really matter I think. That's why I removed all my ads there. 99% price shoppers and 1% real customers it drove me mad.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> that didn’t take long! I find electricians never have a abundance of materials on their truck. He could be like the electrician that the company that owns my moms drug store building hires. His hourly rate might be low but the materials are hiked up 70%. I was there the other day to change a eyewash tap in the pharmacy, he was saying oh what’s that install worth 1000$? I’m like nope they supplied. So labour. He laughed and says this ballast for the light is 1000$ installed. These ballasts are 900$. The same ones are at the hardware store on a shelf for 90$.
> 
> 
> 
> That electrician was dirt cheap, I wonder how he can stay in business. He said his mark up was 35% and he charges 10$/hr more than what the employee costs him. It may be BS but I doubt it, his jaw dropped literally when I told him my prices and markup. I also said if I lower them like the other companies in the winter I'd be bankrupt.
> 
> Volume isn't always the key to make good profits.
Click to expand...

There’s an electrician in town that’s that way. He keeps bugging me to refer him to people. He claims the same until one time I asked him what it’s like for working for 5$ less than minimum wage.


----------

